# XML auslesen und mit PHP weiter bearbeiten?!



## masta (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem,
wie kann ich Information aus einer XML Datai auslesen 
und mit PHP weiter verarbeiten?

Hier die entsprechende XML Datei:

XML

Wobei es sich hierbei handelt:

Dark Age of Camelot 

Vielen Dank fuer alle hilfreichen Antworten....


Gruss Patrick.....


----------



## _voodoo (24. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Es gab mal einen Thread zum Thema XML von Heise.de auslesen, da kam eine sehr gutes Script bei raus: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=145244&highlight=Heise


----------



## masta (24. Februar 2004)

Leider hat mir das ueberhaupt nicht weiter geholfen,
sonst noch jemand ein paar Tipps?

Gruss Patrick...


----------



## masta (24. Februar 2004)

H I L F E


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Februar 2004)

Ich sage nur EXPAT und :RTFM: 

http://de3.php.net/manual/de/ref.xml.php


----------

